# Understanding French



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I often cause amusement when attempting to speak French in France.
But it can't be any worse than Facebook's translation.

Chausson6 October at 18:35 · 
Ce soir, nous vous présentons nos Capucines ! ‪#‎Collection2016‬
FR> Défiez l'espace. La dernière génération de capucines Chausson se distingue par son habitabi...
See More
Tonight, we present you our gladiolas! ‪#‎Collection2016‬

Fr> challenge space. The last generation of coachbuilt slipper is distinguished by its habitability. A thought for the family around the accessibility and comfort.
> http://www.chausson-camping-cars.fr/gamme/capucines/

De> unrivalled diversity. The latest generation of chausson-Alcoves is characterized by comfort. A program for the family, easily accessible and comfortable.
> http://www.chausson-reisemobile.de/gamme/alkoven/

It> priorities to the family! The coachbuilt chausson have in the price of their strong point but without forgetting the essential equipment for the comfort of the traveller. 4 coachbuilt on ford able to propose, to choice, bunk beds or locker garage, from 5.99 metres or 6.96 metres in length.
>


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, I sometimes wonder what the French recipient of some of my e-mail's thinks about Google French.
Often I am told my French is good but then again I do get "I don't understand".

Ray.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

There's nothing quite like English as she* ain't* spoke!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Can't understand why they move the order of worms about, bloody foreigners > >


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

Why are they moving the order of worms about Kev?
John :-D


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Google French is brilliant.... (not).....

try typing a nursery rhyme into it in English, then translating it into French.....

then translate that to German and then back to English.....

the outcome can be amusing to say the least...

Have a guess what the original was......

_Three blind mice, three blind mice, see how they see running as they run, they run after all the wife of the farmer who cut the tail with a kitchen knife did you ever see such a thing in your life that three mice blind ,_

Ummm, it loes a certain je ne sais quoi in the translation je pense....

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Jiggles said:


> Why are they moving the order of worms about Kev?
> John :-D


Don't ask me, I struggle with English anyway


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

My French is really good now. I would say I'm fluent. It doesn't stop these frenchies laughing at me though and I know they understand me perfectly well when they scratch their heads and hand over a live chicken when I asked for 200 grams of mousse de Canard.

The only issue is despite me being able to speak French it's pointless as I can never understand the replies. I think they reply in Dutch or something just to spite me!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Much as I enjoy France, I find that they are very rude in the big towns and cities, in the country they do not understand the type of French one attempts to speak, but after having a jovial few moments put themselves out to help and understand.

My biggest complaint was with the Menus being only in French, which I thought was a very backwood stance, when most of Europe has them in multiple languages. I tested one waiter, who tried the haughty stare as I tried to order, but gave the game away when I was very rude about his nose being too small to do this effectively and wondered out loud if the rest of him was in proportion.>> Did get what I ordered and vey good it was, gave him a generous tip to show no ill feeling, he understood it is all a game. Pity we do not have souvenir ferry tickets dated 1944 sometimes.
Do not know why they cannot cook a steak without turning it into charcoal.:wink2:



cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Much as I enjoy France, I find that they are very rude in the big towns and cities, in the country they do not understand the type of French one attempts to speak, but after having a jovial few moments put themselves out to help and understand.
> 
> My biggest complaint was with the Menus being only in French, which I thought was a very backwood stance, when most of Europe has them in multiple languages. I tested one waiter, who tried the haughty stare as I tried to order, but gave the game away when I was very rude about his nose being too small to do this effectively and wondered out loud if the rest of him was in proportion.>> Did get what I ordered and vey good it was, gave him a generous tip to show no ill feeling, he understood it is all a game. Pity we do not have souvenir ferry tickets dated 1944 sometimes.
> Do not know why they cannot cook a steak without turning it into charcoal.:wink2:
> ...


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.animreal.cameraword

Google used to do a much better one but withdrew it for some reason, yes I know you're a fruity bloke, but maybe the grocer shop has a similar or perhaps better app so you don't have to insult more people.

Yes please to your PM and I'll do same as before.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

cabby said:


> Much as I enjoy France, I find that they are very rude in the big towns and cities, in the country they do not understand the type of French one attempts to speak, but after having a jovial few moments put themselves out to help and understand.
> 
> My biggest complaint was with the Menus being only in French, which I thought was a very backwood stance, when most of Europe has them in multiple languages. I tested one waiter, who tried the haughty stare as I tried to order, but gave the game away when I was very rude about his nose being too small to do this effectively and wondered out loud if the rest of him was in proportion.>> Did get what I ordered and vey good it was, gave him a generous tip to show no ill feeling, he understood it is all a game. Pity we do not have souvenir ferry tickets dated 1944 sometimes.
> Do not know why they cannot cook a steak without turning it into charcoal.:wink2:
> ...


HEATHEN....!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ray.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

So why is it that the best (aka most expensive) restaurants in UK print their menus in French?!!

As for charcoal - try asking for Steake Tartare in France.

The best mistake (geddit?) you will make in France is to order andouille.

You will not understand what it is even from the curious translations they may have printed in English/German/Dutch or even Swahili.

That is until you try it!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Oh yes, forgot to add, why is everything covered in a sauce, is the main ingredient uneatable to start with.>>

cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Un/ une and a pointing finger always works :laugh:


tony


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not really Tony, you need to understand what is actually on the menu, it never says sausage egg and chips does it.>>


cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

There is a really good French guide on my website. I dont know how it got there but it could be useful for some of you. Especially for sorting out Stroppy Waiters. 

https://sites.google.com/site/hanktestsite2/downloads


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

cabby said:


> Not really Tony, you need to understand what is actually on the menu, it never says sausage egg and chips does it.>>
> 
> cabby


You berk, I'm talking about patisseries and other counter people :laugh:
Menu , you just point and say un or deux :laugh:

tony


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Or, point to what the people on the next table are eating and say 'Aussi'.

That's aww-see, not Ozzie.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.axis.mobile.chapters.trans


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

We have done that a few times spacerunner, which included enjoying a similar splendid dessert that a young lad was eating with great gusto. Amusement all round.

cabby


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

cabby said:


> We have done that a few times spacerunner, which included enjoying a similar splendid dessert that a young lad was eating with great gusto. Amusement all round.
> 
> cabby


I first tried it in Germany and was served a delicious stew and crusty bread.

Several years ago we went to the Buffalo Grill in Cambrai. My missus had been elected by a single vote (mine) to order our meals.
The waiter stood sighing and tapping his foot as he impatiently listened to wifey struggling with unpronouncable French menu items eventually after a ten minute ordeal the waiter congratulated her on her excrutiating French in the broadest of Lancashire accents!
Similarly, when booking into a campsite my OH congratulated the receptionist on her perfect English. The girl spluttered, 'I should think so, I come from Coventry.'


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I have a pdf on my phone for menu translations in French somewhere I'll see if I can upload it somewhere.

In Spain where we are now and also off the main tourist trail all the menus are also in English as are all the info boards in villages etc. It was poetic justice the other day watching the French try to translate the English info in a medieval village.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Cabby, where in France do you eat that steak is charcoaled??? Everywhere I've eaten they just wipe the cow's bum, sit it on the grill for a minute and then serve it. "Bleu", it's called, which is blue (obviously). (Why I can't possibly imagine!) In my colour chart, it's red, bloody and red. And I don't do blood on my plate, not even wannabee blood like beetroot, Ask for "a point" (ah-pwan..) and that should be medium, but it will still be quite pink, because the French are genetically incapable of cooking meat through.

A good idea is to get a little phrase, like Berlitz. Read a page a day in the loo and at least you'll have a modicum of understanding of basic traveller's vocab.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

By the way, Barry, for your edification..

Le petit blanc (male)
La petite blanche (female)


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

At my age if I do not use the language it gets forgotten, even English these days.:wink2::wink2:Although I did astonish my son in law with the word rumbustiously.>> 

cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

When asked in France how would monsewer like his steak ............I answer medi silverplate


Always excellent :smile2:


tony


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Is that plate or salver.>>


cabby


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I just wish the French would speak their language as clearly as Canadians apparently do. I just watched Justin Trudeau making a victory speech and I caught most of what he said, even the words I didn't know I was able to recognise.

Kev


----------

